# Joe says hi



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I stopped by Joe Segler's new shop in Sumpter Township yesterday. He's now located on Ford Rd and Napier Rd, west of Beck Rd.
He's got a real nice shop and gave me some pricing info which I'll post later. His shoulder mount for a whitetail is $450, FYI.
He says hi and is thinking about doing a website to update his info and location. He also said that he has the same phone number in case anyone needs to contact him.
It was my first time meeting him and talking to him. He's a good guy and does some really nice work, just looking at his studio. I was impressed.
Hope to bring him some work this fall.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

ifhes not a sponsor, dont bother posting any info about prices or anything, as its sure to get zapped w/ in hours.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

neil duffey said:


> ifhes not a sponsor, dont bother posting any info about prices or anything, as its sure to get zapped w/ in hours.


Probably true, Duff.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Well excuse the heck out of me.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

That wasn't a shot at you CMR, that's just how it is over here.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

some people actually pay to advertise on this site !!!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> That wasn't a shot at you CMR, that's just how it is over here.


exactly, i have no reason to take a shot at ya cmr... just sayin... sorry man


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

CMR-- I have known Joe for 20 years! We have bummed around quite a bit in the years, duck hunting and goofing around up state chasing woodcock and grouse.
I quit doing taxidermy a few years back, I ran all over this country with Joe going to competitions, from the local state show to National and World competition shows. (We had a lot of fun ). I know good work, so he is mounting my 10pt from last years Archery season. Since I myself was a taxidermist for 15 years I am very particular who touches my trophies!

Good Luck this year!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ERnurse said:


> CMR-- I have known Joe for 20 years! We have bummed around quite a bit in the years, duck hunting and goofing around up state chasing woodcock and grouse.
> I quit doing taxidermy a few years back, I ran all over this country with Joe going to competitions, from the local state show to National and World competition shows. (We had a lot of fun ). I know good work, so he is mounting my 10pt from last years Archery season. Since I myself was a taxidermist for 15 years I am very particular who touches my trophies!
> 
> Good Luck this year!


I never bummed around with him or anything, but he did invite my dad and I to his place on Mitchells Bay, for some duck hunting. That was maybe 6 to 8 yrs. ago, when we were taking him lots of stuff. 

His prices are a non-issue. I don't even ask how much or when it'll be done. He's that good. Especially on the waterfowl.


----------

